# Nose-Bird's WIP Sketchbook



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't like to post WIPs to my galleries or blogs, because I've gotten some really rude comments in the past...but I figured since so many people share here I'm probably safe. Feel free to let me know what you think, constructive criticism is welcome but please don't be mean...I'm kind of a sensitive bird. I appreciate every comment, though, and just so you know...I've been known to do out-of-the-blue freebies for the particularly kind or those with characters I think are neat (I'm not taking requests at the moment, only because I have a ton of backlog after four years of not drawing.) :3

---​
The first WIP I'm putting up is a gift in the works for the artist Ritts. If you don't know his work, there's a possibility you've been living under a rock. He has some of the coolest characters and the best comics I've seen on FA! Check him out if you haven't already.) I adore his character Frank. I started this years ago and pretty much had to re-draw the whole body because the original version was...really off-model. I've still got a ways to go on the inks and unsure of what style I'll be coloring her in but here she is so far. I love bralettes (I'm a bit of a clothes-horse irl) hence the choice of top...and I'm still deciding on bottoms.

Anyways, here's Frank:





The second thing I'm working on is a gift for my good friend TheMadCatter on FA. His character Pixels is an adorable gamer bunny...he's another one with crazy-amazing art and he's friendly as all get out. Here's a preview of Pixels, which I started before I got a tablet...I inked it with the Photoshop pen tool and my touchpad, hence the crop, because it needs a lot of re-working:




And the last two things for now are very, very rough sketches for more friends of mine, Mochi Mink and Databank of FA. These still need some major edits but I have a tendency to sometimes overwork things (as well as have a tendency to go on crazy deleting sprees without thinking!) so I'm archiving them as-is here in case I make some major mistakes. I suggest you check them out too, Mochi has wonderful toony art and Dat's characters are lovely:







Thanks for having a peek, hope I didn't scare anyone off! I look forward to posting more in the near future, this forum has been very nice and I've enjoyed my short time here immensely.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 20, 2017)

I can't sleep, so I decided to doodle another little something for yet another friend of mine. This one is super rough and, like the others, will be finished once I'm a little more used to working with my new  tablet. Here's Billy the psychobilly bat, courtesy of insomnia and listening to hours of Tiger Army, Horrorpops, The Supersuckers, etc. today. (this awesome character belongs to W0lfb0ne of FA!)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 20, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> I can't sleep, so I decided to doodle another little something for yet another friend of mine. This one is super rough and, like the others, will be finished once I'm a little more used to working with my new  tablet. Here's Billy the psychobilly bat, courtesy of insomnia and listening to hours of Tiger Army, Horrorpops, The Supersuckers, etc. (this awesome character belongs to W0lfb0ne of FA!)
> 
> View attachment 17364​


This is fucking fantastic the expression on the face makes it seem like you got exactly what vibe you intended him to give off. Just nice work! Hope to see the poor ol boy finished.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 20, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This is fucking fantastic the expression on the face makes it seem like you got exactly what vibe you intended him to give off. Just nice work! Hope to see the poor ol boy finished.


 Gaaaah, thank you SO much! You're fabulous, and it's good to know that my sudden insomnia isn't causing me to scribble lines onto an empty OpenCanvas document and hallucinate that it's legible. ;;;;;;;


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 20, 2017)

More I'm picking back up, if anyone is interested. I have so many things I'm tossing about, and working on them one by one is fun but a little overwhelming.

Here's a mountain farmer panda I began a long long time ago. I'm mostly finishing this one to play with color and the background, which I want to be a rocky view of a mountainous range around dusk with some neat-looking shrubs. I'll be playing with the background after the subject is done being lined:


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 21, 2017)

Another rework of an old, old thing...this is my OC Riley hanging out at the beach. I started this one almost eight years ago, it's probably the oldest thing I could find that I wanted to re-do. This one is an example of how I sort of switch it up from time to time when it comes to my character's beak...toucans have giant schnozzes and more often than not, I like drawing her with a big ol' honker because it's one of the reasons I chose to make her a toucan, but from time to time I like to draw her looking a bit more humanoid to allow for details to show through or to portray a different mood. I draw humans as much as I draw anthros so when I get an idea for Riley in which I can draw her looking a bit less true to the toucan facial anatomy, it can be a lot of fun. It makes choosing what style I'm going to sculpt her head in when I make her fursuit sort of difficult though.

I ramble too much. Again, suggestions welcome!


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 21, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> Sketch looks like head-hair? I'd suggest feathers in place of hair, personally, but that's just like my opinion, man.
> 
> Ribcage looks to be arching pretty far back, looking from upper torso to what's visible at the lower torso, as though they were leaning on something across their upper back. If I extended the line of action for the full figure, it would be unbalanced I think.



*Thanks for the suggestion of the feathers, its cool but the character has humanoid hair by design. It's just a personal preference for that particular character but I think that an anthro bird with a feather mohawk or similar hairstyle would look really nice. I know some people aren't into melding animal or bird traits with those that are distinctly human but I like both; I guess I just imagined her a way and went with it. She was also created to be a personal mascot, hence the choice of body type and hairstyle, so that way people who are drawing her or are looking for me in person if ever I was to attend another event would make the distinction between those things and the person wearing the con-badge.

*I agree with you on the ribcage thing, I will be going back to fix it. As I mentioned, the sketch is several years old and I honestly had no idea how to properly block out things when I started it and freehanded everything without guidelines. She's going to be in a big-ass lounge chair (which is blocked out in the PSD file but I forgot to un-hide that layer,) but as you mentioned and I agree with, it looks a bit stressed. I'll definitely be going back to this when and if I ever decide to finish it.

Thanks for taking the time to critique my work, I don't get many comments so ones that help are always very much appreciated.

...Nice Lebowski reference, btw :V


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 21, 2017)

Your art is awesome!!! Let me know when you're taking requests, I'd love to see how you would draw my burb!


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 22, 2017)

Tonight's resurrected WIP, a mini-portrait of my character Fabian (a thylacine/jackal hybrid who has multiple personality disorder...he works as a historian in Salem, MA and when he's off his meds he adopts the name 'Jacques' and  acts very hippie-esque, hiking the Appalachian Trail and the areas of New England frequented by Lovecraft. No one knows, and those who are aware of either personality just assume he has a twin brother. I'm writing a small comic about him with a friend,) writing a love letter to an unknown young man with a quill pen.

I've been re-watching 'The Knick' whilst working over the past two evenings so my love for turn of the century curio and medical oddities is being rekindled, and Fabian is the character of mine who is most interested in things like that...he's a collector such, hence the buckey that will be in the background on the bookshelf.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 22, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Your art is awesome!!! Let me know when you're taking requests, I'd love to see how you would draw my burb!



Well thank you! That was so kind <3

Unfortunately I can't give you much of an estimate as to when and if I'll be doing requests any time soon because I keep finding things I need to complete and using them as practice material to gain comfortability with my new tablet, but its good to know that if I get bored or have some down-time I can victimize your bird character. Please shoot me a ref when you can, just in case. No promises it'll be any time soon, but no promises it won't be either. I'm a spontaneous illustrator. :3


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 22, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> Well thank you! That was so kind <3
> 
> Unfortunately I can't give you much of an estimate as to when and if I'll be doing requests any time soon because I keep finding things I need to complete and using them as practice material to gain comfortability with my new tablet, but its good to know that if I get bored or have some down-time I can victimize your bird character. Please shoot me a ref when you can, just in case. No promises it'll be any time soon, but no promises it won't be either. I'm a spontaneous illustrator. :3


Here ya go! I've got two birds for you, so you can choose whichever one you'd like to do. I don't have a body for the headshot one, so I also attached a drawing I found of the body type I like for bird anthros(blue jay drawing). You can give him a body based on that if you feel so inclined to do so. Don't feel like you have to take this request, only if you feel like it! Thanks!


----------



## GReiser (Mar 25, 2017)

Do you take art-trades by any chance? o:


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 25, 2017)

GReiser said:


> Do you take art-trades by any chance? o:



I'd definitely be up for a trade! I find them to be fun and good practice. You got me at a good time, I'm finishing up my queue of paid work right now and I'd be happy to  start on a trade if you're interested.


----------



## GReiser (Mar 26, 2017)

Sure thing I am!
Here my DA gallery: OMFGiForgotMyNameOo's DeviantArt Gallery
And FA (created recently, not many arts here just yet): Userpage of greiser -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
You can note me when you feel ready to start :3


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 28, 2017)

GReiser said:


> Sure thing I am!
> Here my DA gallery: OMFGiForgotMyNameOo's DeviantArt Gallery
> And FA (created recently, not many arts here just yet): Userpage of greiser -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> You can note me when you feel ready to start :3



You're amazing! I'm really excited about this, and it's great to see that you do a myriad of creatures and humans as well...just like me! :3 I'll shoot you a message ASAP, I'm very flattered and can't wait to do this with you. <3


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 28, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> Very rough layout sketch for Reikafox's icon commission. I really love her artwork and character designs (I was shocked to receive a commission from such a talented artist!) so I'm putting a lot of detail into her icon. This is pending approval for the pose and whatnot, then I'll detail it.
> 
> If you haven't seen Reika's work, check her out!
> 
> View attachment 17604​


Beautiful!


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 28, 2017)

This panda guy's almost all lined.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 28, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Beautiful!



You're too kind! I've been really struggling with solid sketches (that'll happen when you take a four year break I think haha) so I'm always shocked and really flattered to hear compliments ;;


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 31, 2017)

Your sketches are so well done! Expect commissions from me in the future...


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 1, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Your sketches are so well done! Expect commissions from me in the future...


 
You flatter me, I swear! I'd love to work for you. On another note, I hope to get to your request eventually ;;;;;;


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 4, 2017)

Something a little different from what I've been posting; this is a WIP of a gift-badge for my very good friend Amy (another amazing artist, she's badkittyamy on FA if you want to check her out; you won't regret it!)

My main background is in traditional tattooing; I apprenticed under a wonderful artist who got his traning from a student of Permanent Mark; I decided that I wanted to do a series of badges for friends featuring their characters recreating a lot of popular designs; heads on daggers, simplified faces surrounded by roses, Sailor Jerry-esque pinups, etc. Amy's character Nova is the first. I love rottweilers and fu-dogs so it seemed only natural to choose her as a guinea pig.

As usual, I'm nowhere near close to done. I've started so many things lately that I don't even know what to finish at the moment...or whether I just want to do something new. 9__6


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 4, 2017)

Making headway on the mini-portrait for my friend Billy.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 4, 2017)

Been on an art-kick today, but still haven't been able to finish a single thing since I got my Wacom.

A doodle I started for Falcon McCooper, because his character is a total babe...and I usually don't say that about anthros.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 6, 2017)

A doodle brought on by boredom; this is Douggy Dupre, my Cajun rooster (golden laced wynadotte to be exact.) He's a former streetfighter turned cook who lives on a houseboat.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 24, 2017)

Just dumping some progress on the Blondie/Tupper McGill thing I'm working on. Almost done with inks, need a bit more small detail and then I have to add the speech bubbles. I have a lot of fun with small scenes like this.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Jun 21, 2017)

A mockup of the chibi fox I need to tweak and flat colors on the gift for Billy.


----------

